# Lake Victoria suppliers



## fishyman65712 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok what I am wanting to find is sellers with Lake Victoria cichlids for the purpose of sitting up breeding tanks for specific species.

1. Is the Pundamilia sp. Blue Bar also called the "Blue Bar / Hippo Blue / Hippo Point Blue Bar" / "Zebra Nyererei" - would really like to find the Pundamilia sp. Hippo Point Blue Bar.










2. Is the Paralabidochromis Chromogynos also called the "Black Piebald" - there is a Piebald Red Fin as well which is not the same fish.










3. Is the Pundamilia cf. Azurea also called the "Blue Nyererei"










Since I am looking for fish to breed for the baby factor I want to find suppliers that have not gotten their stock from the same single source.
Males from 1 source Females from a different source if I can, that way I am not breeding Mother to Son / Father to Daughter / or fish from the exact same hatch. I want to get as far from inbreeding or line breeding as it is also know as I can.
I am shooting for trying to get these fish on the CARES list which deal with fish from the IUCN. The second reason for the Pundamilia species is the fish is used in Cancer research programs and since the fish is on the endangered list it makes wild harvest for research very difficult.
You guys get the idea - so if you know of a grower or supplier which happens to have these, that is what I am in search of.
Moving to the new place which has the room as well concrete floors to allow me the freedom to pursue the chance to do this with dedicated species only tanks.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

fishyman65712 said:


> Ok what I am wanting to find is sellers with Lake Victoria cichlids for the purpose of sitting up breeding tanks for specific species.


http://www.davesfish.com/


fishyman65712 said:


> 1. Is the Pundamilia sp. Blue Bar also called the "Blue Bar / Hippo Blue / Hippo Point Blue Bar" / "Zebra Nyererei" - would really like to find the Pundamilia sp. Hippo Point Blue Bar.


The common name for Pundamilia sp. "blue bar" is Hippo Point blue bar. Some people think that the Hippo Point blue bar is just a blueish color variation of Pundamilia pundamilia. The common name for P. pundamilia is zebra nyererei


fishyman65712 said:


> 2. Is the Paralabidochromis Chromogynos also called the "Black Piebald" - there is a Piebald Red Fin as well which is not the same fish.


I believe that "black piebald" is just an invalid made up name. But some Paralabidochromis Chromogynos are indeed a much darker color than others. Haplochromis sp. "piebald red fin" is a very different species


fishyman65712 said:


> 3. Is the Pundamilia cf. Azurea also called the "Blue Nyererei"


Pundamilia cf. Azurea was formerly known as Haplochromis sp. "blue nyererei"

Kevin


----------



## fishyman65712 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes the Daves fish I have book marked. - because he does have 2 of the species of interest.

I was hoping to find 2 or more supplys so that the Males and Females do not come from the same strain or hatch.
It is starting to look like the only option at this point with out going to an outside the USA source to get them shipped into the States.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Be very careful combining Victorians from two different sources. It's tough enough to find a Victorian cichlid colony that you feel reasonably confident is a clean (non-hybridized) strain. It's even tougher finding two such strains. Hopefully, you won't be mixing a good strain with a bad one. The first two species choices mentioned above come in at least two different color variations in the hobby. They have both been available on Aquabid recently.

The P. azurea is extremely rare in the US. I believe some were imported in 2010 but I haven't heard of anyone successfully breeding them.


----------



## fishyman65712 (Jan 14, 2013)

StructureGuy said:


> Be very careful combining Victorians from two different sources. It's tough enough to find a Victorian cichlid colony that you feel reasonably confident is a clean (non-hybridized) strain. It's even tougher finding two such strains. Hopefully, you won't be mixing a good strain with a bad one. The first two species choices mentioned above come in at least two different color variations in the hobby. They have both been available on Aquabid recently.
> 
> The P. azurea is extremely rare in the US. I believe some were imported in 2010 but I haven't heard of anyone successfully breeding them.


That just answered my question "or rather my fear" I had conflicting stories on the P. azurea 2010 and nothing happened with them.
The other being the Blue Bar which looks more like the washed out almost a cream color with no solid vertical bars but broken erratic bars.

The more I find and the more I read looks like both could be out of the questions, so Pie Bald could be what it ends up as.
I would still very much like to have the species only tank(s) but it might not be in the cards.


----------



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

Just a quick note: none of the species you're interested in (with the possible exception of the azurea) are endangered. Wild caught nyererei were brought in to the USA in large numbers early this year, and the survey teams report that it is abundant. Chromogynos is also doing well.

If you are interested in keeping endangered Victorians, you might try H. thereuterion or L. "matumbi hunter".


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Another point...when adding fish to breeding colonies from reputable sources. Remember that ALL imports into the US that im aware of since 2006 have ALL come from old world exotics. So what matters is not really the source, but the generation. The closer to wild the better. For the pundamilia pundamilia for example, if you can find F1 from a prior import, and F1 from this import from the same collection point, thats mixing genetics well. This may not even be possible but is an example of how to mix genetics well. Try to not mix genetics from different collection points even if its the same species IMO


----------



## fishyman65712 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, much to consider. The tanks have changed up a bunch, was going to use 2 - 55 gal / 1 - 37 gal high / 1 - 90 gal long show tank.

But now it looks more like no 55's in the mix, the 90 long show tank (6 feet) is a definite but added a 36" wide x 24" deep x 36" tall tank instead.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

I had brought in a group of the azurea in 2010. the group ended up being all males, 12 fish. I kept pulling out males until i got down to the last few. they ended up killing off each other. out of the 5 groups i brought in from hat shipment i was only able to breed 3.


----------

